# Updated Fish pictures



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Well alot has happened since i set up my 180 gal, and my fish are growing very well. Especially my RTC, he's ate alot of my fish so i took him out of my 180 and put him in my 125 with fish too big for him to eat haha. He ate 2 frontosa, 3 peacock bass, a jack dempsey, irridesant shark, african cichlid, leaf fish, and my red oscar (might be missing a few fish :laugh: ) Sooooo i took him out so he can't eat any more. OF the fish that have survived here are some pics of them, some of them are getting really nice color.

My clown knife has grown a few inches since i've gotten him
View attachment 70212


Male convict preparing a nest for the female.
View attachment 70213


Not a party without this guy.
View attachment 70214

View attachment 70215


My Jd's are getting some awsome bright colors.
View attachment 70216

View attachment 70217


Since my peacock bass were eaten, I had to get more. They've grown a couple inches since i've gotten them.
View attachment 70218

View attachment 70219

View attachment 70220


I cought a baby large mouth bass in the creek and threw him in my tank, he gets along with teh pbass pretty well.
View attachment 70221

View attachment 70222


I had 2 uro's and the 2nd one is now where to be found, it coudlnt' of been eaten because its one of the bigger fish in the tank, and i've found no dead bodies. I think the cat got a hold of it some how.
View attachment 70223


Sorry for all the pics, but hope u enjoy them


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

those are some pretty transvestite jack/jacky dempsies you've got there!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Here are some pics of my JD and convict fighting.

View attachment 70225

View attachment 70224

View attachment 70226


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

kick ass!


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

awesome!!!!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

HyBrid said:


> awesome!!!!
> [snapback]1125501[/snapback]​










thx glad u enjoyed them


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

that's a female jack dempsey.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

they are beautiful


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Like the p bass........


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

there is a tank you can watch for hrs.... great tank mauls and the p-bass look wicked.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Awesome looking tank. Just wait till the P-bass and knife are bigger. The tank will look even better by then.

Great collection of fish


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

nice collection


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

lets see the rtc!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

damn nice fish

i still cant believe u got all those fish in the same tank.............


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

TormenT said:


> lets see the rtc!
> [snapback]1136700[/snapback]​


RTC will be on the BBQ very soon if it keeps it up.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

dude- if i had a catfish that ate my frontosas...it would be fed to my gfs 4 cats...i dont know what id do if a fish ate that many potent fish....

mauls shrugs it off like nothing...how do you do it man? that stupid catfish ate like how much $$ worth of fish???

what kind of frontosa were they? i cant believe it got your Pbass too...i liked those bastards!!!

put the RTC in with some Ps....lol.jk. i know you guys love your RTCs...


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2005)

I like the largemouth bass. Despite their ubiquity, I never see people with largemouth bass in aquariums.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Puff said:


> dude- if i had a catfish that ate my frontosas...it would be fed to my gfs 4 cats...i dont know what id do if a fish ate that many potent fish....
> 
> mauls shrugs it off like nothing...how do you do it man? that stupid catfish ate like how much $$ worth of fish???
> 
> ...


lol ya im just eas going man haha, i'd have to sell my rtc for $170 to make money off it with all teh fish its eaten lol. its about a foot long now i think it could eat a juvi piranha with no problem lol. They were the bismark fronts i got from a breeding pair, i have 1 more left in the tank heh. Ya those pbass were sweet, but the ones i have now have alot more personality, they eat like crazy and there sweet lookin, there starting to get a sweet olive green color. But ya i liked the catfish, i still have it, its in a 30 gal right now while im powerfeeding my other fish to hopefully get them to grow faster, but i dont think it will be a match for the rtc, he's just a monster man...



Bullsnake said:


> I like the largemouth bass. Despite their ubiquity, I never see people with largemouth bass in aquariums.
> [snapback]1138048[/snapback]​


thanks man, i cought him in a creek in the backyard, he's a very good looking bass compared to some of the other ones i've caught.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

that frontosa is gonna go crazy without other frontosas...too bad i didnt live closer...







jk

i heard frontosas get really messed up when kept alone. the owner at the LFS said they had one one time that was the last to be sold, but it went crazy and died from not having other fronts....they're wierd cichlids.lol.

i cant believe how much that catfish ate. if my FH ate my leopard pleco, id be f*ckin mad...and it's not worth as much as those fish...

i admire your cool headedness mauls







you can smoke one with me anyday


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Puff said:


> that frontosa is gonna go crazy without other frontosas...too bad i didnt live closer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea i want to get another front but i dont want to fork up another $30 right now









and sparkie it up time haha


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Mmmmmm, catfish.....









Tank looks great!


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Great pictures! I would love to see some full tank shots.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Nice tank but have you ever consider the water parameters needed by each different spiece you have there?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> Nice tank but have you ever consider the water parameters needed by each different spiece you have there?
> [snapback]1140673[/snapback]​


sure have, thanks for the concern









unless the info i've read is in correct they are all a little differnt but not much, nothing they can't adapt to. No water is ever 100% perfect for ur fish species i dont care how good u are and ur fish learn to adapt to it.

The temp is fine for all my fish
Water is between medium - hard for the different fish, so i do my best to keep it in the middle.

And most of the ph levels are around the 7 area, the only thing that is way out of wack to my knowledge is fronts water should be hard and alkaline, but he's doing fine, no stress in any of my fish


----------

